# Ricketts am Sat 18th



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Have noted that a couple of people have mentioned in another thread that they may be having a morning session at Rickett's Pt Saturday. I can make it also since Sat is going to be a bit calmer than Sun morn. With the tide change at 6.30am I'd like to get out wide well before then.

I'm looking at a 4.30am launch and paddling 3 to 4 km due south to the reefy area that is about 4.5 km offshore from Mordy. So on my way back I'll probably bump into anyone who prefers to remain closer in around Ricketts.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Kevin, now you did say PADDLE not PEDDLE out ... i'd like to join you but im guessing i would i need a light for my Yak at that hour 8) or could i get away with sticking close by you.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Kevin and Smurfo, I've just checked timing for the mother in laws birthday bash and it's an early arvo leave from here....so I'm in for an early AM paddle (looking at getting off water by 10-10.30am). I've got a couple of rigs I want to try trolling wide, so I'm happy to paddle ya wake Kevin. Smurf, you would need lights for anything in darkness around Ricketts...those buggers in boats have trouble during daylight hours seeing ya :evil: . Not disrespecting Big Pam Lico (for fear she might sling an empty wine bottle at me), but she's also probably best suited to the up close and personal stuff around Ricketts (gotta luv a big Italain chick for that :wink: )...and not Kevin's marks which can be over 5km's out. Hope ya about Ricketts though so I can catch ya for a chat about 9.30-10 ish (just don't tell Pam I made a wise crack about a wine bottle  ). Are you fellas leaving the Beau Yacht Club? :?: Have ya got GPS co ords for ya mark Kevin...I want to slow mooch out.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm keen, but I've got an engagement party in the city at 12 o'clock, so I have to leave home at 10:30 just to be safe, so I have to be home at 10, so I have to paddle back in at 9........so it's looking unlikely. :twisted: But I might be there for a quickie 8)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

think i get the pic Poddy,... i'll leave the far-out deep stuff to you lads with the reel YakFishing vessels  but thats ok, Ricketts will put on a show tommorrow with some rippa Reds being taken. Thats my prediction anyway  and you can stop FLIRTING with Pam mate, she's my RIDE bud :wink: 
im looking at a 6am launch and hope to still be pulling in good pinkies at 10/11am, so i guess i will bump into some of you lads out there...
what a bloody rippa of a day - weekends looking just grand.

Giddy-Up


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm only too happy to have a chat to Pam while ya gets us some drinks Smurfo...don't worry about bringing a lunch as I'll cut one for ya :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, yep, no worries there little Podmyster... so i will see you out on the water then MATE, that deep dark cold water of PPB :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Arr Arrgh Arr...the laugh of a Port Phillip pirate with fancy pantaloons, a puffy shirt, and the breath of a dead weasel. Catch ya tommorrow Smurf


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Fight Fight Fight! :lol:

The thought of fishing tomorrow has been playing on my mind all afternoon - I think I'll have to do it. I'll be aiming to be on the water at 5:30 (see ya out there Smurf), back in by 9 at the latest :wink: Best of luck to the deep water boys


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I think some gars have made a show aswell gents....and lets be honest, a garfish could do me in a stoush no worries Squidder (although the puff shirt maybe enough to scare Smurf off) :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Bummer
I'm sooooo hanging out - but have to watch the boys in the morning....

Is anyone thinking of a Sat arvo fish???


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Phillip, yep, me and my mate Steve will be. And we'll be fishing well into the night as well - probably to about midnight. I'm thinking a 3 - 4 PM launch. Hope to cya there


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

You guys wouldn't believe the trouble i'm in. I got busy at work this week and I didn't make it to a wedding for a friend of Mrs Hoit. :roll: Boy did I cop it. :shock: Since I'm now sleeping in the spare bedroom I might as well sneak out tomorrow morning :wink: But I need to home by 9am so the very angry Mrs Hoit can continue to abuse me so I'm going to launch at 5.00am.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

ow...you're braver than most Grant


----------

